# Nail Weight Alternative



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

Was watching videos on YouTube the other day and saw an alternative to lead nail weights suggested by a Pro Fishing Dude. Forget who he was, but I think he does a lot of vids for the Bass Resource channel.

Instead of using lead nail weights for his senko and finesse type baits, he was using actual nails. Looked like he had an assortment of brad and finish nails in various sizes, and they worked every bit as good as the lead. Seems like while maybe not as dense, the stainless nails would be more environmentally friendly than lead as well. I foraged through my utility room and found a box of 18 x 1 brad nails I used to fix a book case, and they worked great. Put one in each end of a Lunker City Spanky worm, and it sped up the fall rate slightly, but didn't affect the action of the worm a bit while rigged wacky.

A small box of nails is a bargain compared to the price of nail weights too.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Great tip...I feel like a moron for spending so much on neko weights


----------

